# What workout split do you use and why?



## Turbo85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Im just wondering how many guys out there are doing the tried and true back and bi's, chest and tri's type routine or a different body part everyday no rest or what? 
What are you doing and what has caused you to train this way? 
Any Doggcrapp junkies out there?


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 14, 2013)

i used to train 5/6 times a week doing chest and tris 2 times and back bis 2 times but then i realized i wasn`t making any gains but just overtraining. so i started to do the BigA`s workout and now i feel much better, got a lot more energy and increased by 15 pounds my max bench. i will keep training like that.
http://www.anasci.org/vB/weight-lifting-training-articles/8215-growth-principles-beginners.html


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 14, 2013)

I generally workout 3 times a week.  
Chest, Shoulder, Tri, Calves
Back, Lats and Traps, Biceps
Legs

It is as old school a split as can be found, but works well for me.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 14, 2013)

chrisr116 said:


> I generally workout 3 times a week.
> Chest, Shoulder, Tri, Calves
> Back, Lats and Traps, Biceps
> Legs
> ...



Similar to what I do currently. Mines based a lot on time restraints and recovery as Ive gotten older.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 14, 2013)

Pretty much the same here 3-4 days a week. I do chest and bi's, Back and tris then legs then shoulders. i do like 3 -4 hours of cardio on top of that too. Ill switch up the bodyparts depending on progress or rather lack thereof.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 14, 2013)

I like to do posterior chain stuff like lower back, hams, calves on a different day than quads if I can.  I really mix it up quite a bit and when I don't I still take 7-8 days to split everything sometimes.


----------



## zoey101fan (Jun 14, 2013)

7 days a week guys!  Been workout out great for me.

    power half of the week
monday: tris, delts, pecs, abs (push)
tuesday: rear delts, back, traps, bis and forearms (pull)
weds: legs

    volume half of the week
thursday: push again
friday: pull again
saturday: legs again

sunday is always heavy deads.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 14, 2013)

Turbo85 said:


> Im just wondering how many guys out there are doing the tried and true back and bi's, chest and tri's type routine or a different body part everyday no rest or what?
> What are you doing and what has caused you to train this way?
> *Any Doggcrapp junkies out there?*



Right here. 

Got into DC after training for about 8 years.  Made good gains but I then tried some other stuff and got injured. I built up my strength after rehabbing and got back into DC a little over two years ago.  

I've run both the 2 way and 3 way and I work with Scott Stevenson, the official DC coach. I've really come to love DC, it is part of who I am.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am not training DC, but I like the rotation.

Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat

Chest / Shoulder / Tri

Back W / Back Thick / Forearms / Bi's  - I like to do back 1st or my grip sucks after forearms and bi's first.  I don't use straps.

Quads / Hams / Calves

Sort of a DC 3 way split, But only straight sets. No RP's or Widow-makers.  

I like this split because as with DC Training, I hit a muscle group 3 times every 2 weeks.

I just saw Atom's post.  I've heard of Scott Stevenson.  Isn't he over on IM?  I read Cycles For Pennies a few years ago and liked the philosophy behind it.  I've heard people at my gym say it's outdated though. Not sure if that's true.  Atom obviously know more about it then me.  I'm just a "hobbyist".


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 14, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Right here.
> 
> Got into DC after training for about 8 years.  Made good gains but I then tried some other stuff and got injured. I built up my strength after rehabbing and got back into DC a little over two years ago.
> 
> I've run both the 2 way and 3 way and I work with Scott Stevenson, the official DC coach. I've really come to love DC, it is part of who I am.



sorry bro what does DC stands for? thanks


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 14, 2013)

MoFo said:


> sorry bro what does DC stands for? thanks



Look at the OP's first post, "Doggcrapp" ... DC = doggcrapp


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

MoFo said:


> sorry bro what does DC stands for? thanks



DoggCrapp Aka Dante Trudel

I think he or Scott Stevenson trains Dave Henry.  I do know that Dave Henry does train DC.  Or at least did.


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 14, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> I am not training DC, but I like the rotation.
> 
> Mon, Wed, Fri, Sat
> 
> ...



Scott is on IM and pro muscle. Same name on both sites, homonunculus. 

You are correct, cycles for pennies is outdated and that comes from Dante himself. At the time he wrote it, it was solid based on the available info. DC has stated previously that just wished that cycles for pennies went away because he does not want people thinking that is what still still believes in. Of course some stuff still holds true, but it is no longer current. 

Before I started DC I learned the ins and outs. I wanted to make sure I was ready.


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 14, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> DoggCrapp Aka Dante Trudel
> 
> I think he or Scott Stevenson trains Dave Henry.  I do know that Dave Henry does train DC.  Or at least did.



thanks!


----------



## swolesearcher (Jun 14, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> Look at the OP's first post, "Doggcrapp" ... DC = doggcrapp



thank you


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 14, 2013)

X, Scott and Dave Henry are training partners.  They bounce things off one another...kind of like a clash of geniuses.


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 14, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> X, Scott and Dave Henry are training partners.  They bounce things off one another...kind of like a clash of geniuses.



That must be site to see, especially if you're just regular gym goer and have no idea who they are.

I just looked up Stevenson.  Is he the guy in Henry's video  Xtreme Bodybuilding Measure?


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 15, 2013)

xmen1234 said:


> That must be site to see, especially if you're just regular gym goer and have no idea who they are.
> 
> I just looked up Stevenson.  Is he the guy in Henry's video  Xtreme Bodybuilding Measure?



That's him...he placed 5th at Master's Nationals last year. He is also a Dr.


----------



## Turbo85 (Jun 15, 2013)

Even though I'm not using the routine at the moment I love DC it put a good amount of weight on me in a short period of time natty, bottom line the shit works proof is in the pudding. I have been doing my own over training session the last 7 months with decent gains I eat clean, at least every 3hrs and do a different body part everyday kinda just listen to my body when it needs rest I take it other than that it's been balls to the wall!


----------



## FordFan (Jun 15, 2013)

I do mon- chest/shoulders abs
Wed- back
Fri-legs
Sat-arms

Works for me and there is a rest day between each day except fri/sat. But two different body parts.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 15, 2013)

Seems like a common split...

Chest/delts/tri
Back/bi
Legs/ calves

Been following Eric broser's PRRS system,  no more stale workout and looking forward to every session!


www.anasci.org/vB/163056-post1.html


----------



## xmen1234 (Jun 15, 2013)

AtomAnt said:


> That's him...he placed 5th at Master's Nationals last year. He is also a Dr.



He's a big boy!


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 15, 2013)

Another great split for max strength/ gains(modified version of the fame WestSide program)

Upper(max effort)
Lower(max effort)
Upper(rep effort)

Westside for Skinny Bastards A modified lifting program for "Hardgainers" - DeFranco's Training


----------



## Marshall (Jun 15, 2013)

Full body workout 6x per month.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 15, 2013)

FordFan said:


> I do mon- chest/shoulders abs
> Wed- back
> Fri-legs
> Sat-arms
> ...



That looks like a good split there.  Do you have any issues with tendons or joints with this one?


----------



## pinpoint5 (Jun 15, 2013)

My current split:
Mon: recovery/flexibility training
Tues: hams/calves 
Wed: back/tri's
Thurs: recovery/flexibility training
Fri: quads/calves 
Sat: recovery/flexibility training
Sun: chest/shoulders/biceps

*currently 10-45 min. Sessions of cardio on stair mill per week @35-37 steps per min.  
*two sessions per day on recovery days
*no cardio on quad day
*flexibility training after every cardio session


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 16, 2013)

FordFan said:


> I do mon- chest/shoulders abs
> Wed- back
> Fri-legs
> Sat-arms
> ...



I really like this but mine is as follows not any day in particular 
Day 1 chest/bis/calves
Day 2 back/tris
Day 3 shoulders/traps
Day 4 complete rest day
Day 5 biceps/triceps high rep
Day 6 legs
Days 7 repeat

I feel my arms are my lagging body part particularly my biceps. I think I may go back to something like follows which I've gotten my best results from
Day 1 chest/calves
Day 2 back
Day 3 triceps
Day 4 biceps
Day 5 shoulders/traps
Day 6 legs
Day 7 repeat (rest day possibly every second week) 
I've always had my best results from something as follows I feel my chest is my lagging body part always but instead of screwing up my shoulders and going heavy on bench incline I've learned to stay around 225 maybe 275 for reps(15-25). Anytime I get above 315-405 my shoulders start hurting fairly bad.


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 16, 2013)

Im doing it like this right now,,3 days straight,,every THUR,FRI,SAT:

DAY 1:CHEST SHOULDERS TRICEPS
DAY 2:QUADS HAMS CALVES ABS
DAY 3:BACK BICEPS FOREARMS


----------



## hellbilly (Jun 16, 2013)

Sunday: Legs
Monday: Back
Wednesday: Chest/Triceps
Friday: Delts/Biceps


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 16, 2013)

Phoe2006 said:


> I really like this but mine is as follows not any day in particular
> Day 1 chest/bis/calves
> Day 2 back/tris
> Day 3 shoulders/traps
> ...



I am the same with my bench.  I used to love heavy bench, but stopped free weight, flat bench last year because everytime I pushed 385-405, I would hurt one of my shoulders.  I like the isopress flat bench press because it doesn't hurt my shoulders at all for some reason.  I can load 5 plates on each side (as much as it holds), do a few reps at the top of my sets, and have never had a sore or injured shoulder with it.  It supinates my grip, and I think that is the key.  If you have access to one, you may want to give it a try, as an alternative to Olympic flat bench.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Jun 17, 2013)

ASHOP said:


> Im doing it like this right now,,3 days straight,,every THUR,FRI,SAT:
> 
> DAY 1:CHEST SHOULDERS TRICEPS
> DAY 2:QUADS HAMS CALVES ABS
> DAY 3:BACK BICEPS FOREARMS



no training fm Sun-Wed ??


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jun 17, 2013)

I take a high volume approach and usually work most parts twice to three times a week.

Arms usually hit almost every day even if on for a few sets and usually hit them heavy heavy twice a week.

Chest twice to three times a week with a heavy max movement once or twice a week- so lets say Sunday I do chest and go heavy on incline and light or moderate every other move and then Wednesday heavy on db flys and moderate or light on others and Friday heavy heavy hammer strength and light on other chest movements.

I follow the same philosophy as i do with chest as i do with back and shoulders, I do legs twice a week, heavy heavy one day and then light another.

I tend to train more "intuitively" and push myself all the time. I take a week off about once every 40 days or so and kinda "reset" 

This has been working great and strength has been jumping as well as size over the past five months.


----------



## JETHRO TULL (Jun 20, 2013)

*I like this one-*

Monday- rest day

Tuesday- back and abs

Wednesday- triceps and calves

Thursday- rest day

Friday- biceps, forearms and abs

Saturday- legs

Sunday- chest and delts

This routine is guarateed to make you a sexy mother f*cker.


----------

